# Heck of a Deal! Sometimes 1 Quote is all one needs



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Probably going to use one of those tree climbing Robosaws I've been wanting to patent....


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

My guess would be they already had plans to be in neighborhood. Adding another job in vicinity makes logistics all work out.


----------

